# Yellow anaconda



## Pociemon (Nov 16, 2010)

My yellow anaconda female, still not fullgrown.


----------



## ocean/blue (Nov 16, 2010)

She is super cool, how big is she? I can't wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 16, 2010)

She is 8.5 feet long and weight is 13.2lbs. Very calm girl also.


----------



## Musicwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

absolutely beautiful - - now I want one!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome animal. She eating rabbit yet?


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 17, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Awesome animal. She eating rabbit yet?


She can eat rabbits, but rats are more than enough, so i feed her rats, and only an occasional rabbit.


----------



## jere000 (Nov 17, 2010)

How often do you feed her?I want to get one but need to learn a little bit more about them.Beautiful annie  man.


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 17, 2010)

jere000 said:


> How often do you feed her?I want to get one but need to learn a little bit more about them.Beautiful annie  man.



I just feed them a big rat once a week. They will fast for typically 2 periods in a year, last between 4 to 8 weeks. It works well with mine. You can read more about them here;

http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Anacondas/index.html

They are normally somewhat bitey, but if you can get one private bred, you have a good chance of getting them to be handleable. Good thing when they get big. My girl on the picture is as calm as any snake i ever have come across. But i did do the work in the beginning.


----------



## jere000 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thomas said:


> I just feed them a big rat once a week. They will fast for typically 2 periods in a year, last between 4 to 8 weeks. It works well with mine. You can read more about them here;
> 
> http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Anacondas/index.html
> 
> They are normally somewhat bitey, but if you can get one private bred, you have a good chance of getting them to be handleable. Good thing when they get big. My girl on the picture is as calm as any snake i ever have come across. But i did do the work in the beginning.


I don't like repticzone to much misinformation, I just contacted Ben Renick to get some answers.I already know most of the care just need to know feeding schedules and such thanks for the info man.Did you hook train her at all?


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 18, 2010)

jere000 said:


> I don't like repticzone to much misinformation, I just contacted Ben Renick to get some answers.I already know most of the care just need to know feeding schedules and such thanks for the info man.Did you hook train her at all?


I have talked to Ben too

No need for hooks here. When i got her home, it turned out that she was sick, fungus and bacteria in the mouth. I had to treat her with 2 drops of medicine for 3 periods of 10 days. In that time it was necessary to hold her, so no hook, but some bites. But it helped with making her calm, and she is 100% healthy now


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice Conda Thomas. I cant wait till my Yellow Male Gets that big, or at least a 3rd that size, how ever big they say Male's get.


----------



## jere000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thomas said:


> I have talked to Ben too
> 
> No need for hooks here. When i got her home, it turned out that she was sick, fungus and bacteria in the mouth. I had to treat her with 2 drops of medicine for 3 periods of 10 days. In that time it was necessary to hold her, so no hook, but some bites. But it helped with making her calm, and she is 100% healthy now


Ben is pretty cool he answered all of my questions to bad all he has is patternless yellows available.So they aren't as nasty tempered as I have heard, or is this just a fluke of luck?


----------



## SK8TERBOI (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow Beautiful Man I have a Green and she is pushing 4ft and i thought that was big I have seen a few yellows but i have never gotten one for myself now I am rethinking this


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 18, 2010)

jere000 said:


> Ben is pretty cool he answered all of my questions to bad all he has is patternless yellows available.So they aren't as nasty tempered as I have heard, or is this just a fluke of luck?


My male is quite nasty

I know several people who have a calm conda, but also many who hasnt. Most of those who have a calm one have gotten them from a private breeder and handled them regularly from small. Same story here sort of. I did not use gloves, and dont do it now either, just takes her out, and there is no problem. 

Your best bet would be from a private breeder and get him/her as a baby, then start taken him out. You may take a few bites in the beginning, but they will get used to you

i have 2 good books about anacondas, both books say the same, that they can be handleable.


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 18, 2010)

SK8TERBOI said:


> Wow Beautiful Man I have a Green and she is pushing 4ft and i thought that was big I have seen a few yellows but i have never gotten one for myself now I am rethinking this


hmm..a green one, just wait and it will be a lot bigger than mine, especially if you have a girl


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 18, 2010)

KoffinKat138 said:


> Nice Conda Thomas. I cant wait till my Yellow Male Gets that big, or at least a 3rd that size, how ever big they say Male's get.


Males typically get around 8 feet, so they are a good size still, but more manageable than females. Females gets around 11 feet.


----------



## jere000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ben basically said the same thing I'm hoping he has some normal yellows available soon then I may pick one up.If not then I may just search through kingsnake.


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 18, 2010)

jere000 said:


> Ben basically said the same thing I'm hoping he has some normal yellows available soon then I may pick one up.If not then I may just search through kingsnake.


Well best of luck with the search. They are quite active, much more than the normal boa constrictor, in the late evenings and early mornings i usually see my condas out and about. I do have big setups for them wich helps though. Just remember they need space and have to be able be soak in water, they love that

i sometimes open when my females is out exploring, and she "walks" out to me while i just sit there. it is of course not because of me she does that, but nonetheless, a great joy to observe. They are great snakes im my humble opinion;-)


----------



## jere000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Well best of luck with the search. They are quite active, much more than the normal boa constrictor, in the late evenings and early mornings i usually see my condas out and about. I do have big setups for them wich helps though. Just remember they need space and have to be able be soak in water, they love that
> 
> i sometimes open when my females is out exploring, and she "walks" out to me while i just sit there. it is of course not because of me she does that, but nonetheless, a great joy to observe. They are great snakes im my humble opinion;-)


Ah alright you should post more pictures of your two.


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 18, 2010)

jere000 said:


> Ah alright you should post more pictures of your two.


There is a video of her in my signature


----------



## jere000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thomas said:


> There is a video of her in my signature


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, that is one beautiful snake. Thanks for sharing! I didn't think another would ever be able to vie with reticulated pythons for my favorite beauties, but that might come close. I hadn't seen them before, but you know it's a good one when it makes you drool! :drool:


----------



## Gnat (Nov 19, 2010)

Thomas said:


> My yellow anaconda female, still not fullgrown.


nice snake, but no kidding on not full grown. im not afraid of snakes, i have a few of my own (small cal kings) but something like that would make me nervous. very nice animal tho, good luck with it


----------

